# Job and accomodation informations due to Covid-19



## Rossy0522

Hi everyone im Rossy from the Philippines. 


I was working as a hotel staff in Osaka but Due to COVID-19 my company decided to closed and end our contract, my Receiving Organization requested me to wait for change to a new company.. 
Unfortunately i have waited for almost 2 months passed and they did not find me new company.
Does anyone here know any information about job or accomodation that can help me? 
Now im living in my co-worker house but I cannot live here for a long term stay.

Thank you!


----------



## Florence Delicano

Rossy0522 said:


> Hi everyone im Rossy from the Philippines.
> 
> 
> I was working as a hotel staff in Osaka but Due to COVID-19 my company decided to closed and end our contract, my Receiving Organization requested me to wait for change to a new company..
> Unfortunately i have waited for almost 2 months passed and they did not find me new company.
> Does anyone here know any information about job or accomodation that can help me?
> Now im living in my co-worker house but I cannot live here for a long term stay.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Rossy,
Sorry to hear about your situation.

I'm Florence from the Philipines too. Now im working as caregiving staff for Sakura Hotel and Condo in Kagoshima. 

Now Sakura hotel is lack of caregiving staff.
Mainly guests are foreigners coming to Japan for a short, medium and long term.
I think you can give it a try at least for accomodation.

This facility was formerly owned by the Ministry of Health and Welfare of Japan. It is currently owned by Sendai City Hall so the price is very supportive.

There is also an administrative scrivener office in the facility. Therefore, we also support living consultations in Japan, notification to the city hall, changes to visa, updates, etc.

You can come for apply job at 1805-5 IMUTA KEDOUIN CHO SATSUMA SENDAI CITY JAPAN 895-1502.


----------



## Eric Le

Florence Delicano said:


> Hi Rossy,
> Sorry to hear about your situation.
> 
> I'm Florence from the Philipines too. Now im working as caregiving staff for Sakura Hotel and Condo in Kagoshima.
> 
> Now Sakura hotel is lack of caregiving staff.
> Mainly guests are foreigners coming to Japan for a short, medium and long term.
> I think you can give it a try at least for accomodation.
> 
> This facility was formerly owned by the Ministry of Health and Welfare of Japan. It is currently owned by Sendai City Hall so the price is very supportive.
> 
> There is also an administrative scrivener office in the facility. Therefore, we also support living consultations in Japan, notification to the city hall, changes to visa, updates, etc.
> 
> You can come for apply job at 1805-5 IMUTA KEDOUIN CHO SATSUMA SENDAI CITY JAPAN 895-1502.


Hi im now in Tanegashima. May I know your room rate ? Does your place near Sendai station ?


----------



## Florence Delicano

Eric Le said:


> Hi im now in Tanegashima. May I know your room rate ? Does your place near Sendai station ?


Hi Mr Le,

The hotel is only 15 min to access from Sendai station and 45minutes from Kagoshima airport.
It is located in Kagoshima Prefecture, inside the National Park and nearby Kagoshima hotspring.

Our room is 32-80sqm in size and is very comfortable compared to other Japanese hotels. Each room is equipped with air conditioning, toilet and wifi, making it the best environment for living and working.
Prices start at 4,000 yen (1 room) for short-term stays, and 80,000 yen (1 month / room price) for medium- to long-term stays. Our pricing is per room, not Japanese per capital.

The hotel is a multipurpose facility with hotspring, Karaoke room, restaurant, bar, hall and long-term caregiving facility.


Now due to Covid-19 situation, lots of postive cases in the main city, many foreigners and Japanese move to the country side for safety. It is better for you to move in the country side for your safety
We offered Short term or Long term Stay for you in a very affordable prices. 



Please visit our facebook page
Www.facebook.com/sakura.51.hotel

Through our online hotel reservation, you can reserve your accommodation safe and secure.
We are looking forward to your visit!


----------



## Florence Delicano

Eric Le said:


> Hi im now in Tanegashima. May I know your room rate ? Does your place near Sendai station ?


Mr.Le,

Sorry for mistake typing. It's 30 mins to access from Sendai Station and 45 minutes from Kagoshima Airport.


----------



## Florence Delicano

This is our Hotel and Condo Sakura.
A beautiful hot spring hotel with refined hot spring baths, food, and hospitality. Wonderfully located in renowned Hot Spring area in Kagoshima, a place of real serenity and ambience, Sakura Hotel is a beautiful hotel with impeccable service and serene and tranquil environment to ensure that your accommodations in Japan will be extraordinary. 

Other than enjoying hot springs, there are other entertainment service inside the hotel, such as Karaoke room, lounge bar and restaurant that can serve you from day till night. 

Besides, Sakura Hotel also have Function Hall and our own Caregiving Facility to make it best choices for all ages both working and traveling purpose.

With a comfort and aesthetic beauty, this Sakura hotel is an ideal gateway for relieving stress, rejuvenating and bringing you a sense of calm.

The convenience in location and natural surroundings of this Sakura hotel make it a delightful accommodation choice for your days in Japan.￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## Florence Delicano

This is our updated information: 
Facility name: Hotel and Condo SAKURA 
Room rate: from 50,000 JPY per month 
Amenity : Fully furnished 
Wifi : Have 
Indoor area : from 32SQM - 90 SQM ( There are many types kinds of room) 
Hot spring: Have (free cost)
Restaurant: Have 
Bar: Have 
Karaoke room: Have 
Rent a Car service: Have 
Credit Card: Can use all kinds 
AED: Have 
Location: Satsumasendai City Kagoshima Prefecture 
From Station: 30 mins drive 
From Airport: 45 mins drive 
Bus station: Have (in area of our hotel)
Visa support: Have 
Administrative consultation: Have 
Care giver facility: Have (inside the hotel)
Available date: End of March 2021


----------

